# A bow hunting story for you.



## alleyyooper (Oct 20, 2019)

OH man do I have a bow hunting story to tell!!!!!

Is a beautiful late Oct. Saturday afternoon 1973 when my brother and I walked in to the neighbours 90% hard woods lot.
We are both carrying our baker climbing stands, mine the jumbo 36"x24 platform one since I am afraid of being high to begin with.

We get to the area where we are going to hunt a cedar swamp with a high bare spot thru it making it a funnel. I set up there to ambush as the deer come out of the swamp to go to the corn field a couple hundred yards away.

I climb up a nice solid maple tree about 15 feet (I said I didn't like to get high.) get settled in for the wait, in the mean time my brother circles arond to hunt a finger that came out of the swamp about 100 yards away.

I had been in the stand about a half hour and a squirrel a nice fat fox squirrels comes and starts climbing the tree I am in. It gets up close to where I sit and I scare it to the point it goes down the tree.

Climbs up the tree close to me and sets there screaming its head off at me. finally tired of that and went down on the ground and starts screaming again. 

Now we practice a lot and could hit a dime at 20 yards and a quarter out to 35 yards. 
So I stand and draw the bow, take aim at the squirrel and released. the Razor bak 5 struck just behind his head in the middle of his back. the arrow had drove the bazor bak 5 thru the squirrel sticking in the ground a good 10 inches or more.

After the inital shock the squirrel starts running around that stuck in the ground arrow, around and around screaming bloody muder.

So I climb down to the ground and pick up a stout stick I felt would be good to club the squirrel in the head with. One hit and the squirrel laid silent so I pulled the arrow from the ground and the broad head didn't want to come out the way it went in. So I just laid the whole arrow and squirrel in the fork of a near by maple tree.

Climb back up in the tree the baker is hooked to and settle down for the wait. About half hour after I am settled in that squirrel is back to screaming and raiseing cane enought to get out of that tree fork.
Back on the ground it is screaming bloody murder again and trying to run with that arrow stick out of its back. I just want another half hour of slience to deer hunt and figure if I climb down again I can whack that squirrel again but this time cut its head off or heart out. with my field dressing knife.

As I said that squirrel was trying to run around with that arrow in it so was not easy to catch with the club. Finally got it when it atempted to run up a tree. then I cut its head off like I should have did to start. 

It is now late and I had made so much noise with that squirrel there was no way a sane deer would come thru that funnel so I just removed my Baker to wait for my brother.

Brother comes and first thing from his mouth, What in gawds name were you doing over here I could hear you making fire wood whacking trees with sticks making them small. 

to this day if we get to talking bow hunting it comes up I am the great white squirrel hunter and every one laughs 

 Al


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 21, 2019)

Al, you certainly have a knack for stories


----------



## old CB (Oct 21, 2019)

That's excellent, Al. Great story and well told.


----------



## Natster (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes, Al, that's good!
Nate


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 22, 2019)

I write what I have lived so is easy.

 Al


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 22, 2019)

Great story Al!! I'm not a story teller but have a fun squirrel tale while deer hunting. 
Rifle hunting on neighbors 80 acres...sitting all day and about 2 in afternoon really fighting boredom, having not seen a deer all day just squirrels and birds. A particularly fat, loud squirrel has been hanging out for couple hours. Overcome with boredom I decide I probably should confirm my bore sight at the expense of this squirrel. 80 yards out on the trunk of a tree I let a round loose from the old 30-30. Discovered that I was a bit low at 80 yards b/c I pinned the poor guys tail to the tree right at the ass, as squirrel runs off. Fast forward to the following hunting season Nov. 15 neighbors campfire following the day's hunt. Everyone telling stories of their successes and misses of the day. I nearly fall off my stump when one of the neighbors friends tells of the tail less squirrel he saw running around during the day. Knowing it probably wasn't so believeable I just nodded and smiled to myself.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2019)

Speaking of deer rifle squirrels!!
We had been on our deer stands all morning so as normal near the end of the season several of us meet and drive thru a cedar swamp to see if we can kick a buck out. Once thru the cedar swamp we walk thru the woods to where we park since the woods in a mile and a half from the house. 
We get to the edge of the birch grove were a old hemlock tree has survived for many years and is about 40 foot tall. there is a squirrel up in the to yelling its foolish head off. Uncle with a onle Remington Model 8 you know the ones with a recoiling barrel that ejects the empty brass, in 35 Remington. Says wonder if I can hit the squirrel or scare the crap out of it. Raised the rifle leaning againest a smaller birch tree and fires. the squirrel is throwen about 10 feet back and up falls to the ground with out a head.

Boy was some thing the rest of the season listening to the uncles prowess story.

 Al


----------

